# Sponges instead of cartridges??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

What kind of sponge do you use for filter media as a replacement for those cartridges? Everything I see at the store is labeled NOT FOR AQUARIUM USE

:help:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Depending on what filter you have? Sometimes you can get away with buying the aquaclear sponge and using it in another manufacturers filter. If that wont work There is the general batting you can buy and use. I will check tonight to see what brand it is that I use at home. But it breaks down to about .30 a filter vs. around a buck a filter for the manufacturers filter from the same store. 

What you want to avoid for sure are sponges designed for bathroom or kitchen use. They contain anti-bacterial chemicals that could make your entire tank lose all its benifical bacteria not to mention just being harmful for your fish. 

All natural sponges would be best but they are more expensive and unless it is labeled as grown at a "sponge farm" could be harmful for the environment because they are harvested from the wild.

I would also be intrested if anyone knows of a manufacturer of sponges that will design them by order for customers.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Peach, I use that poly-fil stuff back the craft department at any store. The stuff you use to stuff pillows or make stuffed animals for the little ones! It is great for polishing up the water too! And oh so very cheap...a little bit goes a long way in filters! 

Kathy


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

craftyflalady said:


> Hey Peach, I use that poly-fil stuff back the craft department at any store. The stuff you use to stuff pillows or make stuffed animals for the little ones! It is great for polishing up the water too! And oh so very cheap...a little bit goes a long way in filters!
> 
> Kathy



I had thought about that but I wasnt sure if it had some type of additive that would make it unsuitalbe. thanks for the idea, Ill check it out


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

what you doing? Following me through the forums? LOL 

I forgot to mention...John (lohachata) has some foam good for making your own sponges ....they are in the Auction for this coming Sunday. I just got my box yesterday...and dang...he sure sent alot of sponge for 20 bucks!! Might wanna check that out too. I can't wait to start making my own sponge filters!

Kathy


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL - yeah, Im stalking you! hehehhehe

ok, thanks, Ill check out Johns auction too




craftyflalady said:


> what you doing? Following me through the forums? LOL
> 
> I forgot to mention...John (lohachata) has some foam good for making your own sponges ....they are in the Auction for this coming Sunday. I just got my box yesterday...and dang...he sure sent alot of sponge for 20 bucks!! Might wanna check that out too. I can't wait to start making my own sponge filters!
> 
> Kathy


----------

